# Finally in the Mood to Introduce... :)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*2nd Week Pics*

And here's some more pics.

Kinda playing catch up!

Little guy - I don't have his measurements. Not sure if I will do those as religiously. :laugh: But he did weigh 14# at his first vet appointment on Sat... and I think he's gained a couple pounds since then. He's a growing boy.

I think in these pics you can really see his spunky little attitude - and maybe a glimpse of why I immediately said his name is Glee - literally 1 minute after I got talked into taking him even though my family had made it clear that they would slaughter me (LOL - they love him very much - my parents esp).


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. What a cutie! I thought I saw you make a passing mention of a puppy recently. Now you have Me and Mini-me times 2.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's cute, Congrats!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And finally quick notes on the fella. 

Puppy Class = I'm skipping, however I'm planning on bringing him out to open floor or "pre class" situations for training away from home. He will also start handling classes this fall/winter. 

Training = he's SMART.  I take back what I said above him not being as smart as the other two. I have an opportunity for doing something with him in a couple weeks which requires a golden puppy that can hold a sit stay. So starting this morning, I began teaching him to hold a stay. I could see it "click" in his head by the second or third session of training today and he's now holding a very short sit stay. 

Other things he's doing =

treat toss recalls
target/marks
hand touches
spins
sit in heel position
starting downs
puppy fetches

And puppy stacks


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I love this little guy! So fun to have full brothers from different litters. Glad to hear he’s doing so well. I can’t wait to see him grow up. 

Those baby stacking photos!! What a nice pup.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cwag said:


> Congratulations. What a cutie! I thought I saw you make a passing mention of a puppy recently. Now you have Me and Mini-me times 2.


Heheh - he really is a mini-me!

That was one of the things that totally snagged me about him. He has Bertie's face. And the way he moves, struts, stacks himself - it's all Bertie again. <B


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Glee! Love it. So adorable ! What a cutie full of life and love. ??


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh congratulations!! Glee is just gorgeous and so smart


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!! He’s adorable . That’s 3 good looking boys you have there!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You know... I saw him in your signature a couple of days ago, and thought, did I miss that she got another pup? 

Love the name. He is adorable. Sounds like a great pup. I would have loved to have a full younger Shala sibling (couldn't have a second dog at the time). So nice that you have that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heheh - yep. I put the picture out there, but took my time formulating a good explanation for going mad. LOL. 

Seriously - he's been a doll. Much easier than Jovi + he's probably the first puppy ever that I'm sticking in a crate at night. Because he'd be all playful in the middle of the night and Jovi would be all like "Let's go bro!" !

I got the car crate I'm borrowing from the breeder and have been using that for bedtimes to keep the babies apart. It's been perfect. He's crate trained + Jovi cuddles up next to the crate which has to help him too. 

I'm still popping up once a night to get him outside - but way better than if I weren't using the crate to reinforce bedtimes!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just precious.. congratulations on the newbie! I especially like the pic of whispering into momma's ear.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats, hes adorable!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sweet pup! Enjoy every moment.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

He is so precious looking,sounds like he has beauty and brains.
By the by I decided not to get a puppy, my wife is having a difficult time, so maybe after the baby's born we'll think about it, she's sad about this decision, but I really feel it's best


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

pot of gold said:


> He is so precious looking,sounds like he has beauty and brains.
> By the by I decided not to get a puppy, my wife is having a difficult time, so maybe after the baby's born we'll think about it, she's sad about this decision, but I really feel it's best


Give the other golden extra love and hugs - and plan ahead. The right time will come. <B


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Right now I just been trying to get Lily(my wife's golden) to trust me.She will let me exercise her for shot periods but still refuses to go running with me.I fell that, even though she is an active dog, she would stay in the house all day just so she's close to Tess


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

He's a gorgeous puppy. Congratulations! Enjoy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> Heheh - yep. I put the picture out there, but took my time formulating a good explanation for going mad. LOL.



I don't think you're mad. You knew what you were getting into - you have enough experience! If you have the time and space for another, why not? :smile2:
How old is Jovi now?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I don't think you're mad. You knew what you were getting into - you have enough experience! If you have the time and space for another, why not? :smile2:
> How old is Jovi now?


He just turned a year old in June. So he's still kinda a baby right now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> He just turned a year old in June. So he's still kinda a baby right now.



True enough, but at least he's fully house trained and all. I bet those two will be really close. A one year old is still young enough that he will want to be all puppy-like with the puppy. If anything, they'll only drive you crazy with constant play. But I think it would be fun to watch them grow up together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Cutee


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I think it's a wonderful time for all! It is good to listen when opportunity knocks! Best wishes for the upcoming year. I hope you reach all your goals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Little boy got his first bath and blow dry tonight... and... promptly went outside and rolled in dirt. But he WAS clean at a certain point today. :nerd:

Also sharing evidence of a totally ungroomed foot... :surprise: Had Bertie up on the table to get burrs out from between his toes and just was aghast to see how much fur had grown in. He's gotten baths, but I've not had him up on the table for a full groom in a month or so. <= I have NO IDEA how some people only get their dogs groomed every few months!

I trim his hocks closer than most people do (it was also not poofed out like it would be if I were showing - in which case, you'd see more of an arch), but you can see how much I took off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I generally neaten feet every week -- I had to let Finch's feet be for 6 weeks due to her injury and I swear some of that fur was over an inch too long! Maybe an inch and a half!





Megora said:


> Had Bertie up on the table to get burrs out from between his toes and just was aghast to see how much fur had grown in. He's gotten baths, but I've not had him up on the table for a full groom in a month or so. <= I have NO IDEA how some people only get their dogs groomed every few months!
> 
> I trim his hocks closer than most people do (it was also not poofed out like it would be if I were showing - in which case, you'd see more of an arch), but you can see how much I took off.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations! He looks gorgeous and like he will be lots of fun!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was planning on having a dog swimming video to post today - in honor of National Dog day.  

But it's raining and my left knee is too stiff for me to go venturing out anyway. 

So here's a couple videos from last night - just a quick live action peek at the little one. 

Types of things I'm over the moon and kicking my heels together about =

He is crate trained. Perfectly happy going into his crate and sleeping or hanging out. 

He is potty trained. Had a fit trying to get outside just now. I was thinking he had to poop, because most my dogs right from the time they come home are really WEIRD about their poop and averse to pooping indoors. But nope, he went running out to pee. <B

Other stuff = my family loves him. My mom especially loves everything about him. 








and starting dumbbell retrieves...


----------



## Neals26 (Aug 22, 2019)

Glee is beautiful!


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

he's sweet and smart


----------



## BeaMyFriend (Aug 8, 2019)

What amazing doggos!!! Very happy to see the pictures!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I hadn't seen this before.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Glee is 11 weeks old - almost 3 months old. 

He got a bath for the 3rd week in a row + blow dry (he stood quite nicely).

Little man LOVES cooked fish. 

Besides his meals, I've been giving him real food... depending on what I made for supper.

This is a little tiny bit of chicken - because chicken can make them gassy....

frozen chicken or beef patties to chew away at...

Or any fish I'm making for the family on Friday's.. <= He got completely frenzied when I put a little bowl down for him with his own little lemony whitefish filet on there. Cracked me up.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

So handsome!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Little man and his dad...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gleeful is almost 13 weeks old...  

Weighs 22 pounds.

Getting a smidge too heavy and ungainly to carry... 

Have to go peek at Jovi's numbers at the same age to see how close they are.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! And the videos are adorable. And he loves fish! LOL


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Kate, I’m late to this thread. What a sweet boy. I love the pic of him with his dad. So cute. Makes me want to get a puppy for Bear since we lost our beautiful boy, Lincoln, this past August.

We got Bear, now 1 year old, last September. He was our sixth Golden in our 35 years marriage. I’ve never had a pup learn so quickly. He was out of his crate, housebroken and learned basic commands in record time. I give all the credit to Lincoln. He followed him everywhere. I’m curious do you find this true with Gleeful?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Little man is sprouting legs... 

13 weeks old.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

So cute and growing up so fast!

Can I ask what you guys are doing in that last update? Is he being groomed?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

jomiel said:


> Can I ask what you guys are doing in that last update? Is he being groomed?


He's learning to stack for conformation.  And I've been doing weekly pics showing him stacked to show how he's growing.

This pic (inserted below) is the closest I can come to a grooming pic. LOL. And that's AFTER I've done all the work... and that grooming (I trimmed his ears) was a 2 person undertaking.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

He is so very handsome. I've loved looking and his pictures and reading the update, keep them coming!
p.s. his so lucky to have you


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dad got all cleaned up for a show in a couple days...

*His legs aren't that short! LOL. I was standing pretty close with camera tilted slightly down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and videos of your little guy, he's growing into a good looking boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brothers....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Love that big smile.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Little man is 14 weeks old and 27 pounds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

More 14 Weeks Old...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Good looking boy!


----------



## allison07 (Oct 26, 2018)

So handsome! Love the one of them both carrying the stick


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Love the pic with the stick. Big brother eyeing little brother as they grab the stick. Makes me miss Lincoln so much. He and Bear were inseparable. Your pics are too cute. Please keep them coming.

Bear, 14 mos old. 
Lincoln and Bear together


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's 15 weeks old. And about 29 pounds. I swear he's all legs right now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Father and son... <B


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

OMGosh, what a gorgeous family!  So much fun - congratulations!!! LOVE the photos!!!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Love the pictures!! So cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One small correction - little man got weighed today at his vet appointment (3rd round of shots) and he is officially 31.4 pounds. Heheh - which made me feel a lot better, because it seemed he was lagging behind the weights of both his dad and brother at the same age.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*16 weeks old...*

Little man got to visit and play with his mom and sister today while I picked up AKC registration paperwork. 

He is officially registered which I had a ball doing.  Yes, it costs you $30 (or $40 if you are voluntarily putting your breeder on as a co-owner so she can handle him in bred by in shows). But it's kinda like people naming their babies.... but the dog owner version. You know how people spend 9 months coming up with the best first and middle name that goes with the kid's last name and doesn't look too stupid when you enroll your kids in school? It's kinda like that. LOL. 

Made one change to his planned name (what I came up with back in August) so he has "bird" in his name (sort of a nod to his dad whose has "Bird" as one of his ten million nicknames), but all is done.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I can't thank you enough for all the pictures and updates!!!!!!!!!!!You sure do have a handsome bunch of boys.
Can I ask what his registered name is?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Little man is 18 weeks. 

Definitely grew legs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Truly loves him.


----------

